# *All gone folks*. Sugoi bib shorts, Polaris cycle tights (mens).



## Polite (3 Feb 2017)

*Item 1 - Sugoi bib shorts - Brand new with tags.*
After having tried to convince myself I could wear lycra, it turns out I haven't been able to take the plunge. These have been sat in my wardrobe, they're new with tags and have never been worn. There's a link attached with a review. Size is XXL.
http://road.cc/content/review/63593-sugoi-rpm-bib-shorts
*Item 2 - Polaris Bikeze Cycling Tights.*
These are XXL and are used. I'm 6'2" (34" leg) and the leg length fits well. There is an elasticated tie-up waist and stirrups at the bottom to fit your feet through into your trainers. Really warm and lightweight. Knees are articulated and the back is a bit higher for when riding. Inside small security pocket for keys/change. Also have reflective piping. They're well used but still in great condition.

Looking to swap for cycling books for example; biographies, travel, fact or similar.

Thanks.


----------



## Polite (5 Feb 2017)

Still available


----------



## Polite (5 Feb 2017)

See above


----------



## screenman (5 Feb 2017)

I am intrigued as to why you cannot wear them.


----------



## Polite (5 Feb 2017)

I'm one of those who just feels too much like everything is on show and I prefer to wear just 'normal' shorts


----------



## Polite (5 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I am intrigued as to why you cannot wear them.


I'm one of those who just feels too much like everything is on show and I prefer to wear just 'normal' shorts


----------



## r04DiE (5 Feb 2017)

Polite said:


> I'm one of those who just feels too much like everything is on show and I prefer to wear just 'normal' shorts


I totally respect your point of view, but, to be honest, nobody is looking. Its all in your mind. Its a bit like when you have a spot that looks like a massive volcano to you, but everyone else says they'd hardly notice it.

In reality, nobody cares.

Not saying you should make yourself wear lycra if you feel uncomfortable in it but just pointing out that there's no reason to feel self-conscious in it really.


----------



## Polite (5 Feb 2017)

r04DiE said:


> I totally respect your point of view, but, to be honest, nobody is looking. Its all in your mind. Its a bit like when you have a spot that looks like a massive volcano to you, but everyone else says they'd hardly notice it.
> 
> In reality, nobody cares.
> 
> Not saying you should make yourself wear lycra if you feel uncomfortable in it but just pointing out that there's no reason to feel self-conscious in it really.


I know, I don't disagree with what you say and it might make my cycling experience better, that was my intention when I bought them....... but, and it's a personal thing, I just haven't felt brave enough to wear them. To be honest, although I do a lot of cycling, including touring overseas and here, I've always managed to do it in normal gear. In fact I cycled up Mt. Ventoux in a pair of Endura baggy cycle shorts, I was definitely in the minority!


----------



## Polite (12 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I am intrigued as to why you cannot wear them.


See above !


----------



## r04DiE (12 Feb 2017)

Polite said:


> I know, I don't disagree with what you say and it might make my cycling experience better, that was my intention when I bought them....... but, and it's a personal thing, I just haven't felt brave enough to wear them. To be honest, although I do a lot of cycling, including touring overseas and here, I've always managed to do it in normal gear. In fact I cycled up Mt. Ventoux in a pair of Endura baggy cycle shorts, I was definitely in the minority!


I think that, so long as you're comfortable, it doesn't matter. I mean, that's why people wear lycra in the first place!


----------



## Polite (14 Feb 2017)

I'm open to offers, people, and much prefer to deal with like-minded people on here rather than the 'clowns to the left and jokers to the right' on eBay where it is all listed as well.


----------

